# New Year's Hukamnama From Sri Darbar Sahib, Amritsar



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 1, 2010)

*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]TODAY'S HUKAMNAMA FROM SRI DARBAR SAHIB[/FONT]*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]
*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]Sri Amritsar[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]January 1, 2010, Friday 05:30 AM. [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]​
[/FONT]


*slok m: 3 ] *​*AMqir igAwnu n AwieE ijqu ikCu soJI pwie ] ivxu ifTw ikAw swlwhIAY AMDw AMDu kmwie ] nwnk sbdu pCwxIAY nwmu vsY min Awie ]1] m: 3 ] iekw bwxI ieku guru ieko sbdu vIcwir ] scw saudw htu scu rqnI Bry BMfwr ] gur ikrpw qy pweIAin jy dyvY dyvxhwru ] scw saudw lwBu sdw KitAw nwmu Apwru ] ivKu ivic AMimRqu pRgitAw krim pIAwvxhwru ] nwnk scu slwhIAY DMnu svwrxhwru ]2] pauVI ] ijnw AMdir kUVu vrqY scu n BwveI ] jy ko bolY scu kUVw jil jwveI ] kUiVAwrI rjY kUiV ijau ivstw kwgu KwveI ] ijsu hir hoie ik®pwlu so nwmu iDAwveI ] hir gurmuiK nwmu ArwiD kUVu pwpu lih jwveI ]10] *

Su`krvwr, 19 poh (sMmq 541 nwnkSwhI) (AMg: 646) 


pMjwbI ivAwiKAw :

*slok m: 3 ] *​ijs igAwn nwl kuJ smJ pYxI sI auh igAwn qW AMdr prgt nhIN hoieAw, iPr ijs hrI nMU vyiKAw nhIN aus dI ausqiq ikvyN ho sky ? igAwn-hIn mnu`K AigAwnqw dI kmweI hI krdw hY[ hy nwnk! jy siqgurU dy Sbd nMU pCwxIey qW hrI dw nwm mn ivc Aw v`sdw hY[1[ kyvl bwxI hI pRmwixk gurU hY, gurU dy Sbd nMU hI ivcwro iehI iQr sdw iQr rihx vwlw sOdw hY, iehI s`cw h`t hY ijs ivc rqnW dy BMfwr hn, jy dyx vwlw hrI dyvy qW ieh ^jwny siqgurU dI ikrpw nwl imldy hn[ ijs mnu`K ny ieh s`cw sOdw kr ky byAMq pRBU dy nwm dw lwB K`itAw hY, aus nMU mwieAw zihr ivc vrqidAW hI nwm-AMimRq iml pYNdw hY, pr ieh AMimRq iplwx vwlw pRBU AwpxI myhr nwl hI iplwauNdw hY[ hy nwnk! aus slwhux-jog prmwqmw nMU ismrIey jo jIvW nMU nwm dI dwiq dy ky svwrdw hY[2[ ijn@w dy ihrdy ivc kUV vrqdw hY, auhnW nMU s`c cMgw nhIN l`gdw; jy koeI mnu`K s`c boly, qW JUTw sux ky sV bl jWdw hY; JUT dw vpwrI JUT ivc hI pRsMn huMdw hY, ijvyN kW ivStw KWdw hY qy pRsMn huMdw hY[ ijs mnu`K qy hrI dieAwl hovy, auh nwm jpdw hY; jy siqgurU dy snmuK ho ky hrI dw nwm ArwDIey, qW kUV qy pwp lih jWdw hY[10[ 

*[SIZE=-1]English Translation :[/SIZE] *

SHALOK, 3rd GURU:​Spiritual wisdom, which would bring understanding, does not enter into his mind. Without seeing, how can he praise the Lord? The blind act in blindness. O Nanak, when one realizes the Word of the Shabad, then the Naam comes to abide in the mind. || 1 || THIRD MEHL: There is One Bani; there is One Guru; there is one Shabad to contemplate. True is the merchandise, and true is the shop; the warehouses are overflowing with jewels. By Guru’s Grace, they are obtained, if the Great Giver gives them. Dealing in this true merchandise, one earns the profit of the incomparable Naam. In the midst of poison, the Ambrosial Nectar is revealed; by His Mercy, one drinks it in. O Nanak, praise the True Lord; blessed is the Creator, the Embellisher. || 2 || PAUREE: Those who are permeated by falsehood, do not love the Truth. If someone speaks the Truth, falsehood is burnt away. The false are satisfied by falsehood, like the crows who eat manure. When the Lord grants His Grace, then one meditates on the Naam, the Name of the Lord. As Gurmukh, worship the Lord’s Name in adoration; fraud and sin shall disappear. || 10 || 


Friday, 19th Poh (Samvat 541 Nanakshahi) (Page: 646)


----------

